# Is he wasting my time?



## Roses919191 (Dec 24, 2013)

Have been dating boyfriend 6 months. He's introduced me to all his coworkers & friends, and he's met my family (his family is abroad & he almost never sees them).

I asked about living together. He said "I come from a background where I was taught you should be married before living together. None of my buddies moved in with their wives before marriage." Then he admitted "I love having sex with you, but sometimes I even feel religious guilt about THAT." He said not living together has nothing to do with how he feels about me. At one point he took my hand & said "I know you're worried because you feel like not living together means this isn't going anywhere ever. But you have nothing to worry about, I promise. I am 100% committed to you, I think things are not just good between us, but really great. Everything will happen for us exactly as it's supposed to when the time is right." He also said recently, "I've never felt for anyone in my life the way I feel about you."

He had a serious girlfriend (3 years in college) & told me they broke up bc "she was pushing to get married right then, & we argued about it." I told him, "In a few years if we are still living separately, I'm not going to continue with this, if you don't want more of a commitment." He said, "no, several years Is a Perfectly reasonable timeline to talka bout marriage. I definitely do want marriage and kids someday, just not on a Pressured timetable, but when it feels right." 

I said "I just don't want to waste my time." He keeps insisting I have "nothing to worry about."


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't know if you are wasting your time or not. It has only been 6 months. I also think most people move way too fast in relationships these days. I personally don't see anything wrong with dating for a year or more before making any kind of commitment like marriage, (or living together, which I would suggest not to do).


----------



## Roses919191 (Dec 24, 2013)

Why would you suggest not living together?
I almost wonder if i should stop any sleepovers based on what he said, but it'd be so weird; our 2nd date ended In a. Sleepover,


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

I can't be certain, of course, but to me it sounds like he could be genuine. Some people are more cautious about moving in together. While it is certainly not a decision like marriage, it does come with its own set of commitment. I have a (female) friend who moved in with boyfriends as soon as love was expressed, so while she did wait until they were serious, it still made her uproot her life for someone she had only known for a few months and then had it crumble and she had to move back with her parents until she could get her life back into order. Will this happen to everyone? No. But she's much more cautious now. Shes been dating a good guy for like 7 months, and he wants her to move in but she has this rule now of waiting for a year. I think your boyfriend's motivation for this isn't because he secretly wants to be rid of you, but just that he's trying to be smart for his own reasons. 6 months really isn't a super long time. Perhaps once you have been dating for a year you could revisit the talk about living together and he will have changed his tune?


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

I agree with the reasons for not living together that Adeline stated.

It is also a proven fact that people who live together before marriage have a greater chance of divorce than those who don't. They also have a less chance of actually getting married too.

Your boyfriend stated that it is against his religious belief, if you force him to choose you over his religion, you will loose. (What religion and nationality is he?).

Those are the facts, as for other reasons - it is not something I would want my daughters (or sons) to do. I am actually very old fashioned and encourage my kids to not give themselves away so freely. When you commit, you should commit, not just play house with someone. You know the old saying, "why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free", well, there is a reason that became a saying.


----------



## Roses919191 (Dec 24, 2013)

Maybe you're right. But if he's not ready to live together, even though he tells me he's 100% committed and I can "count on everything happening when the time is right," maybe I should back away? He said he sometimes feels guilty about sex; maybe I should make myself less available & no sleepovers& just don't talk to him as much?


----------



## damagedgoods1 (Nov 8, 2013)

Roses919191 said:


> Maybe you're right. But if he's not ready to live together, even though he tells me he's 100% committed and I can "count on everything happening when the time is right," maybe I should back away? He said he sometimes feels guilty about sex; maybe I should make myself less available & no sleepovers& just don't talk to him as much?


I agree you should make yourself a little less available and cut back on the sleepovers. 6 months is a very short amount of time to be talking about living together, IMO. 

I don't think he's wasting your time. It's great that he tells you that he's 100% committed.

There are a lot of people who just don't believe in living together before marriage, myself included. The couples I know who lived together before marriage - their engagement/wedding was postponed because there was no urgency about getting married because they were already living together.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Six months in is pretty early. 

He has already told you he doesn't want to live together before marriage. So... that is his boundary. 

Why do you want to move in with him so much so fast? Just curious.

Nonetheless, if you must move in with him and he refuses, then dump him and find someone else to date who wants to move in after 6 months.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Adeline said:


> Some people are more cautious about moving in together.


:iagree:

I am one of them. I would freak out if only 6 months in some guy was asking me to live with him.


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

I agree with those who say that he may not be stringing you along.

However I think that not subjecting him to guilt over sex is a good thing. Let him have your company as much as you want, but I personally would be stopping the sex and then seeing how long either of us could stand it.

That said, you haven't said whether you actually do wish to live together before marriage, to see what that is like.


----------



## tryingtobebetter (Aug 6, 2012)

How old is he? If under 26 then I can readily understand that he is cautious about commitment. I think men do not really reach adulthood until their mid-twenties so he may well have the feeling that he needs to wait until 'the time is right' (i.e. he is properly adult) before making a lifelong commitment.

I was 24 when I married. It definitely felt like a huge leap, so I was nervous, even though she was (and still is) a wonderful person. Worked out great, though!

We did not live together before marriage and it worked out fine for us (though it was a different era).


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

How old are you both? Are you the same religion as him?

He may not be wasting your time but he may be just not compatible with you. 

You need to figure out what your dealbreakers are. I wouldn't be with anyone who didn't want to live together before marriage or had strong religious views so staying in that relationship would be a waste of both our times. 

Don't try to change how he feels. If it doesn't work for your life then you might need to move on to someone who does. That's what this time is for, deciding if someone is right for you. It's nothing bad against him or you.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

How old are you and he?

You should not be living together. You should not be pushing this. I have no idea why a young lady would push to live with a guy as a sign that things are moving toward marriage. Why would a man marry a woman who is giving him all the benefits of marriage without the legal risk? It is completely counter productive to your goal.

Also, most sensible people do not decide who they are going to marry in 6 months. Most sensible people use the period of dating to FIGURE OUT if this is a person that has the qualities they want in a partner. 

The question is not about whether he is wasting your time, it is whether YOU are wasting your time. What you should be doing is determining if he has the qualities of a man you would want to marry. And, you should tell him flat out that the reason you are dating is to lead to marriage. And ask him if this is going toward marriage.

Now, here is where the ages come in. If you are near 30 years old, you should not stick with him unless he has a specific time frame to decide on marriage such as 12-18 months from the start of your relationship. If you are 25 or less you should not be pushing too fast for marriage (my opionion).


----------



## Roses919191 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hicks said:


> How old are you and he?
> 
> And, you should tell him flat out that the reason you are dating is to lead to marriage. And ask him if this is going toward marriage.
> 
> Now, here is where the ages come in. If you are near 30 years old, you should not stick with him unless he has a specific time frame to decide on marriage such as 12-18 months from the start of your relationship. If you are 25 or less you should not be pushing too fast for marriage (my opionion).


I'm 26 he's 28. I did tell him that's why I'm dating, multiple times, & his answer is that he also doesnt want a casual relationship & that I have nothing to worry about In terms of where this is going because everything will happen for us. I mentioned that if we're in this exact same position in 2 years I'm not going to continue. He said "oh several years is a perfectly reasonable time frame to move toward marriage"


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

OP,

Thanks for the extra information.

My only concern with your partner’s behavior / attitude is his failure to inform his family.
It could just be that they are not close / have fallen out but after 6 months of "dating" I would have thought that the opportunity for introductions would have occurred (by Skype if not in person). 

I raise this with you as in many cultures there are allowances made for young men living away from home entering into liaisons of which their parents would not approve. 

Please make sure you are not a "victim" of this sort of situation.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Roses919191 said:


> I'm 26 he's 28. I did tell him that's why I'm dating, multiple times, & his answer is that he also doesnt want a casual relationship & that I have nothing to worry about


Well that is good then, don't you think?



Roses919191 said:


> In terms of where this is going because everything will happen for us. I mentioned that if we're in this exact same position in 2 years I'm not going to continue. He said "oh several years is a perfectly reasonable time frame to move toward marriage"


I think ti's always good to have a "Where do you see this going" conversation BUT, realize there are no guarantees in life. You guys may not even make it to two years together. You may not make it to the next month. Or you may make it to always. There is no way to know for sure.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I think that by pushing this at 6 months you're making yourself appear needy and desperate. Needy and desperate is not attractive. You want to get married, but at 6 months you don't necessarily know if you want to marry HIM. Give it a year or two, then tell him you want to get married and if he doesn't you understand, but you'll keep your options open. Then do not bring it up again, just watch his actions. You do not want someone to marry you because you pressured and nagged him into it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

You still haven't told us what religion he is (and you) and what nationality you each are. I know you might think it doesn't have any baring on the issue, but it may have a great one.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

My buddy who was divorced for a few years was very anti-marriage until he met his now second wife. They dated for a year and she told him that she loved him but she will not continue to "date" any longer and wants to be married. He at first hesitated because of his previous divorce experience but then decided his now wife was worth it. 

In the end, people should be allowed to be honest and present their expectations and accept the answer. If your BF doesn't want to be married then you have to accept it and either move on or wait.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

If you have to ask whether you should "back away", then you're not in love with the dude and perhaps you're wasting his time more than he's wasting yours.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't know. I think she is in love with him but wants to move at a pace that he isn't comfortable with (yet). So they want different things at this time. 

You don't know someone six months in. It takes a lot of time to learn about something, IMO.


----------



## Thebes (Apr 10, 2013)

The last thing you want is someone to marry you because you talked them into it. I would sit back and see how things go in the future. If things don't move along like you want might make it clear to him you will keep your options open because marriage and family is what you want. Can't wait on someone forever.


----------



## Roses919191 (Dec 24, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> I don't know. I think she is in love with him but wants to move at a pace that he isn't comfortable with (yet). So they want different things at this time.
> 
> .


He hasn't said "I love you." Only things like "I've nevertheless let about anyone ever, the way I feel about you."

And his second adopted family in the States definitely does know about me.


----------



## bobbieb65 (Jan 24, 2013)

@Roses, I applaud your BF for having the self control and maturity to not shack up. It's rare to find in this day and age...I hope my son follows that same path. Now, for you, you're in a rush to get married, maybe to much. Why on earth would you want to live with someone you've only known intimately for 6 months...just because everyone else is doing it??? Because to you it proves some type of commitment??? Do you really think that every couple that lives together ends up getting M??? 

I can't tell you how sick I am about hearing the stories of the shack-ups that don't have a fairytale ending. He's right about taking a couple of years to see where this goes because you might not be a good fit in the long run. Date, just date him. Sex is up to you whether to pull back or not...I think you rushed into that a little quickly too. 

People can date for years and still not end up together. The whole reason for dating is to find the right one. If you're trying to make him into Mr Right it won't work...been there, done that!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Thebes said:


> The last thing you want is someone to marry you because you talked them into it.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't think my husband said "I love you" to me until after we were engaged. In fact I tend to be wary of men who come out with ILY too quickly. A lot of them use it to get you into bed. If they do actually love you, you can tell.

Jellybeans is right that you don't know someone six months in, but I would add that you are always learning stuff about someone as people grow and change over time. Then again I am not one to hang about - hubby and I were married within 6 months of meeting and we are still here 22 years later (although we nearly weren't).

However it is clear that this man does not want to rush things and only you know whether that is a good or a bad thing.

You've got time on your side so I would advise cutting out the ultimatums (at least the announcements to him. Nothing wrong with you having a time frame in your own mind). Enjoy the relationship and see what happens.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

He may not be wasting your time.

What you need to decide is if you are wasting your time.


----------



## Roses919191 (Dec 24, 2013)

ClimbingTheWalls said:


> I don't think my husband said "I love you" to me until after we were engaged. In fact I tend to be wary of men who come out with ILY too quickly. A lot of them use it to get you into bed. If they do actually love you, you can tell.
> 
> However it is clear that this man does not want to rush things and only you know whether that is a good or a bad thing.
> 
> .


It's only bad if they're just stringing you along & have no intention of commitment within a reasonable timeframe (we both agreed this would be within a few years).

I just don't want to be a sequel to him dating someone for 3 years in college & her demanding they get married immediately & them breaking up bc of arguing. I get that he told me he's never felt the way he does for me for anyone.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Roses919191 said:


> I just don't want to be a sequel to him dating someone for 3 years in college & her demanding they get married immediately & them breaking up bc of arguing. I get that he told me he's never felt the way he does for me for anyone.


The thing is, there are NO guarantees. So even if you date three years and get married and live together... there is no telling you will STAY married and/or living together. There is simply NO way to tell what the future holds.

You said she "demanded" they get married--so my advice is not to "demand" he move in with you. 

If you feel you are wasting your own time, then dump him.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Roses919191 said:


> I just don't want to be a sequel to him dating someone for 3 years in college & her demanding they get married immediately & them breaking up bc of arguing. I get that he told me he's never felt the way he does for me for anyone.


If someone were demanding to marry me during college, I'd have walked away, too. Anyone _demanding _that I marry them immediately would get the same side-eye from me. Don't be that girl.

In your other thread, you said that he asked you:


> It's only been 6 months & he said "personally I feel things are great between us, if you're happy too, *why can't you just enjoy where we are right now?*"


So it sounds like you are already pushing him too much, and he's already troubled by that.

Stop driving this guy nuts with your insecurities. Your expectations of how fast everything should move will drive him away. And your expectations of how fast everything should move seem short-sighted, needy and clingy...like, it's more important to you that he put a ring on it rather than the quality of your relationship.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

Roses919191 said:


> I'm 26 he's 28. I did tell him that's why I'm dating, multiple times, & his answer is that he also doesnt want a casual relationship & that I have nothing to worry about In terms of where this is going because everything will happen for us. I mentioned that if we're in this exact same position in 2 years I'm not going to continue. He said "oh several years is a perfectly reasonable time frame to move toward marriage"


I think you can back off now. You told him why you are dating, and he told you that he is going in the same direction. Why would you have to constantly say this? Asked and answered.

Now, you are asking multiple times, it must be because you don't trust that he is being truthful with you. Why is this? Is he sending off red flags?

I see some, and I believe you do too.

Therefore I ask, is this the man for you? Why would you want to marry a man you don't trust?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

So you're dating, but not living together. What does that mean, in your situation? How much time do you spend together? Doing what?

I guess I'm wondering is if there's any signs (other than his words) that he's "into you". 

Pressuring for marriage before you've got an "I love you" seems wrong. 6 months without an "I love you" = "I'm really not that into you" to me. But maybe I'm a cynical old fart...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Asking this question again?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Roses919191 said:


> Maybe you're right. But if he's not ready to live together, even though he tells me he's 100% committed and I can "count on everything happening when the time is right," maybe I should back away? He said he sometimes feels guilty about sex; maybe I should make myself less available & no sleepovers& just don't talk to him as much?


Please try to stay to one thread so people can see the whole backstory.

What have you been doing about the previous advice you received, to work on your own insecurity issues with therapy?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Roses919191 said:


> It's only bad if they're just stringing you along & have no intention of commitment within a reasonable timeframe (we both agreed this would be within a few years).


Well, that's the exact same scenario you would be in if you were currently dating anyone ELSE. You'd have the exact same chances of any OTHER guy stringing you along. Why not just coast and enjoy the guy you DO have and see where it goes?

Why are you so UTTERLY DESPERATE to be engaged?

What is it in your childhood or past that is pushing you to nab this, RIGHT NOW?


----------



## damagedgoods1 (Nov 8, 2013)

I think what Roses919191 is really trying to ask is, "Is it a red flag that my boyfriend didn't marry his last girlfriend after a 3 year relationship?...It didn't seem there was anything wrong with the previous relationship. Does this mean he's not the settling down type? I don't want to find myself in the same position 2-3 years from now if he is still not ready to settle down."

After 10 years of marriage, my husband said (in a group setting) that he didn't understand why I didn't marry my ex-boyfriend (from college). My husband and I were platonic friends when I was dating my ex-boyfriend, and from his perspective, it was a good relationship. My response was that if I married my ex, I wouldn't be available to marry him.
The truth is that I don't have a definitive answer for why I didn't marry my college ex.

Back to Roses919191, if you were talking about a guy in his mid-30s who has had multiple long term relationships not resulting in marriage, then you might have a point. Just because this guy didn't marry his college sweetheart doesn't make him commitment phobic.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Your pushing this should send up red flags to him.

I would be hesitant to stay with someone who wanted cohabitation after 6 months. I would think you were looking to check the Married box rather than finding the right lifetime partner.

Maybe you should get honest with yourself.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

That's what we've been telling her. Instead, she just wants to talk about HIS (potential) flaws.


----------



## Roses919191 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hicks said:


> I
> 
> Now, you are asking multiple times, it must be because you don't trust that he is being truthful with you. Why is this? Is he sending off red flags?
> 
> ...


Interesting, what red flags do you see?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

And...you only respond to the ONE post that suggests there might be something wrong with HIM...because that's the only answer you want to hear.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

turnera said:


> And...you only respond to the ONE post that suggests there might be something wrong with HIM...because that's the only answer you want to hear.


Get out of my head, woman!


----------



## Roses919191 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sorry. I don't know what's wrong with me
I never trust anyone & get anxious/overthink everything


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

I really think you have nothing to worry about for the most part, it may be a tad bit of overthinking on your part  Do you see this man often? Do you do things together outside of sleeping together? Dates, hanging out with other people together? Then I wouldn't worry. I can understand being concerned about dating someone for years without it going anywhere, but it hasn't gotten to that point in your relationship yet. You are 6 months in, and I can completely agree that in 6 months you do learn quite a lot about the other person and can become extremely close. But it's kind of like the threshold time period into just getting serious, ya know? I think he's saying a lot of good things to you about his feelings on commitment. He says he agrees with you that it wouldn't be fair to go years and still be in the same place in the relationship. These are all good things! Like I said before, I think at a full year that you two have been together you will have grown even closer, maybe even "I love you" will be said between you. Then maybe moving in together could be brought up again. For now, enjoy being with a great guy and being in that "new relationship" stage


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Roses919191 said:


> Sorry. I don't know what's wrong with me
> I never trust anyone & get anxious/overthink everything


Have you talked to a Dr about this? I have been on anxiety medication for similar issues and it really made a difference.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Roses919191 said:


> Sorry. I don't know what's wrong with me
> I never trust anyone & get anxious/overthink everything


Roses, many many of us have told you now that this is an issue YOU have, not him, and you need to look into finding a therapist to have someone to help you work this out. Are you afraid of therapy? Many people are, who don't know what it's like. But once they go, they find it very helpful and encouraging.


----------



## Roses919191 (Dec 24, 2013)

I have an appt tomorrow


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Good job! 

Be completely honest with them. 

This is so important. Invest in getting sorted out now and avoid years of heartache.


----------



## Roses919191 (Dec 24, 2013)

Getting what sorted out exactly?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Your issues with trust.

And your need to latch onto someone so quickly.

There is probably a hole from your childhood that you need to fill on your own before you are ready to share your life with someone.


----------



## bobbieb65 (Jan 24, 2013)

OMG Roses! Really..."get what sorted out"??? You finally realize that you need help and even claim to be going to see a therapist and then you ask that question

And you stated that he has not said "I love you" or that he was in love with you after 6 months of dating/having sex..:scratchhead: I would think that would have happened by now especially if you are pushing cohabitation and marriage but maybe he's just not that into you as someone already alluded to.

I don't know why, but when I read your posted replies I get the vision of "Stacy" from 'Wayne's World' in my head...is it just me


----------



## Roses919191 (Dec 24, 2013)

What do I really do though? Break up with him & give the explanation that even though he says he's 100% committed & has never felt this way for anyone else, because he hasn't said he loves me, he needs to be dumped?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Roses919191 said:


> What do I really do though? Break up with him & give the explanation that even though he says he's 100% committed & has never felt this way for anyone else, because he hasn't said he loves me, he needs to be dumped?!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Why are you getting upset, Roses? If you don't want to dump him, then don't. The facts are that he has told you he does NOT want to live together before marriage and you guys have a seemingly good relationship, six months in. So keep dating and finding out about eachother and going w/ the flow. if you have a desperate need to get married tomorrow then perhaps he isn't the one for you. But maybe he is. Pressure does not help anyone.


----------



## Roses919191 (Dec 24, 2013)

He doesn't want to live together before marriage. He also doesn't even love me, though, apparently.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I think you have bigger issues here than just this cohabitating business.

It seems you are struggling w/ a lot of insecurity and the need for validation through cohabitating and/or hearing he loves you.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Roses919191 said:


> What do I really do though? Break up with him & give the explanation that even though he says he's 100% committed & has never felt this way for anyone else, because he hasn't said he loves me, he needs to be dumped?!


Roses, WTH? Why on earth are you considering breaking up with him?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Roses919191 said:


> He doesn't want to live together before marriage. He also doesn't even love me, though, apparently.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


ANYone who says they are in love with someone in the first six months is just grasping at straws. How can you possibly even KNOW the person in six months, let alone LOVE them?

THAT is what you need to discuss at your therapy appointment - why are you living in a fantasy world?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't know. I think she could very well be in love with him, but there is other stuff going on here, too.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

She WANTS to be in love. She's in love with the IDEA of being in love.


----------



## Roses919191 (Dec 24, 2013)

He said his hesitancy with exact advance planning comes from the fact that he spent his college/early career in uncertainty from month to month- unsure if he'd continue living here or would have to return to his family abroad because of his sick dad, bad finances (family is very poor), etc. he said "I've had to learn to take one day at a time in my life." He's lived alone here without any family since college. So I guess he's learned how to be uncertain of his future & also alone. 

he was talking with his buddies, "You know I chose not to date anyone at all for a year. You shouldn't just date to be desperate for anyone. You should be selective." Everyone says he was alone for a long time... Until the day he met me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Then you should see that as a good thing, and stop obsessing over when you become more serious.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Roses, people keep asking about YOU, and you keep replying with what your boyfriend thinks, says and does.

This is not about your boyfriend. He seems to be behaving pretty normally for a 6 month relationship. You, on the other hand, are eaten alive with anxiety over his every word and action. You, on the other hand, despite wishing that he'd propose to you and move you in today, say absolutely nothing about how you feel other than stressed out and anxious about moving in and marrying right away.

THIS is what you need to sort out in therapy. You are so focused on getting that "guarantee" that he loves you, that you have lost the ability to enjoy your life and what you have. I don't know if you have abandonment issues, intimacy issues, trust issues, other issues or some combination, but this isn't a healthy frame of mind for you. And unless you sort this out, this unhealthy anxiety and expectation will follow you in every single relationship you ever have.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

And every guy you date will tire of the endless insecurity and LEAVE you.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

The girl needs therapy. If she is honest she will get help. If she isn't then make sure she isn't dating your son.


----------



## Roses919191 (Dec 24, 2013)

Diagnosis: generalized anxiety disorder. gave me medication to start (SsRI). Also starting therapy soon. I just hope I can hold it together w t relationship in meanime
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

What kind of meds did you get?

Remember, you need to work from the mind out. Little pills can only do so much.


----------



## Roses919191 (Dec 24, 2013)

An ssri
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Which kind?


----------



## Roses919191 (Dec 24, 2013)

Celexa
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

